# New Additions Leucistic Monocled Cobras



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to a reptile show today panning on coming home empty handed but that was not the case. I manage to get a pair of Leucistic Monocled Cobras that I finally paid off and have been planning on for a while. The unexpected part was also bring home a pair of Red Eyed Leucistics as well. The cost was great but they are some of the most stunning reptiles I have seen. Here's a few pics I snapped while unpacking them will get some better another day did not want to stress these guys to much. 



















The pictures are terrible but had alot to do getting them all set up and comfortable. LOL 

I even got to visit with Al Cortz for a while. Always a treat to chat with Al. I know he kinda raises and eyebrow at me but always respectful and helpful.

Love the calender by the way.
Thanks
Eric G.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great looking snake... I just love those red eyes, scarey!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are pretty cool, I saw a pic the other day of a Leucistic cotton mouth


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks!

I have been after a pair of leucistics for sometime and must be Christmas cause I got those along with the red eyed leucistics. There are only 7 red eyed leucistics in the world and I now own 2 of them. Diamond reptile breeders have the other 5. 

I'll have to let them settle in but at this point seem alot calmer than the albino monocled cobras. I was exspecting them to act the same. Time will tell.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm unbelievably jealous!:lol2: Your collection truly is amazing!
Ben


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cobra*

stunner mate, a friend of myne has some and i went to a IHS show in nottingham not so long a go where Mark o Shea was along with some others, they were testing some of midwest tongs bite proof gloves, they used a venomoid 17 yr old, just like yours but a real old girl.

keep those pics up mate :no1:


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

they look really stunning. 
xsachax


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ooooh Dave, don't mention the 'V' word lol!!! So many misconceptions and opinions based on nothing more than hear say :whistling2:

But, yeah, our leu's are stunning ... still prefer the hets though!!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is some pics I snapped today of the males. Ozzy is the male red eyed and Sampson is the male blue eyed.

Ozzy 


















Sampson


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome!!!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

very nice. Also, may i ask you, are you a profesional herpetologist or herpoculturist?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> very nice. Also, may i ask you, are you a profesional herpetologist or herpoculturist?


I'm a Herpetoculturist if you must have a label for me. :lol2: This is just my hobby. I do it cause I love reptiles and venomous snakes play a strong role in my interests. No real reason for me to keep them other than the one listed above.


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

Truely awesome.:no1:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

they are some truely stunning snakes:no1:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Terry! These guys are cream of the crop in my opinion. I have wanted these guys forever it seems. I still have to go look just to make sure their really there lol I just wanted the blue eyes never thought I would have the red eyes also. It will be a long time before I can add anything else to my collection. I think beaded lizards are in the future.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

absolutly stunning snakes!!!!


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

some real nice snakes there:mf_dribble:, i've notices leusitics are becoming more and more common...: victory:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

There still fairly rare here in the USA the regular leucistics with the blue eyes are some what hard to find for sale. The red eyed leucistics are pretty impossible since these are 2 out of 7 in the world. 

I have no idea what's available in the UK so you might see the blue eyed leucistics more often.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

You dont see many dwa for sale here in the uk or if you do see it it's very cheap and common (£30 WDB) or at the other end of the scale very very expencive 
nothing down the middle of the road price wise

Ho stunning snakes well done :no1:


----------



## crotalus (Jun 23, 2007)

*Very exciting !*



Eric said:


> Thanks Terry! These guys are cream of the crop in my opinion. I have wanted these guys forever it seems. I still have to go look just to make sure their really there lol I just wanted the blue eyes never thought I would have the red eyes also. It will be a long time before I can add anything else to my collection. I think beaded lizards are in the future.


I would just #@$% my pants if I could get my hooks on a pair of those. I bet they are fun. Live feed?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Eric said:


> I'm a Herpetoculturist if you must have a label for me. :lol2: This is just my hobby. I do it cause I love reptiles and venomous snakes play a strong role in my interests. No real reason for me to keep them other than the one listed above.


cool, its just that i thought if you and a zoo are the only people with em then you might be a proffesional. You have a very nice collection!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Terry their not really that bad. Actually these guys are kinda laid back for monocleds. They are typical Cobras. I only feed F/K or F/T 
rob-stl-07 Nope private collector here but thanks : victory:


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Goergous cobra you have there.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

These are just mind blowingly awesome dude, i really envy you. I bet ya just keep pinching yourself to make sure they`re not just a dream:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Many congrats on acquiring them.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Eric said:


> I went to a reptile show today panning on coming home empty handed but that was not the case. I manage to get a pair of Leucistic Monocled Cobras that I finally paid off and have been planning on for a while. The unexpected part was also bring home a pair of Red Eyed Leucistics as well. The cost was great but they are some of the most stunning reptiles I have seen. Here's a few pics I snapped while unpacking them will get some better another day did not want to stress these guys to much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Eric:

Glad you liked the Calendar. It's nice to chat with other Hot keepers. I always lean new things. I'm just not a big "fan" of breeding animals to express resessive genes. That's why I raised an eyebrow...Just because you can does not mean you should.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Hi Eric:
> 
> Glad you liked the Calendar. It's nice to chat with other Hot keepers. I always lean new things. I'm just not a big "fan" of breeding animals to express resessive genes. That's why I raised an eyebrow...Just because you can does not mean you should.
> 
> ...


Al I understand what you mean. I have a serious soft spot for albino and leucistic snakes. It doesn't make sense to to breed a snake that wouldn't last a day in the wild. What makes even less sense is the money myself and others will pay for such a snake. What can I say? Point taken. :bash:

: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:
Eric G.


----------

